
YouTube reverses edits in YouTube Studio without asking or informing - timonoko
Youtube used to have reasonable good deshaker filter. Now all those edits are cancelled and live shots are original jerky shit. Only later I someshow know this would happen and learned to use ffmpeg-deshaker properly. Editing one hour film is hard work, thank you very much again Google.
======
timonoko
[https://youtu.be/FIrid_7qDt4](https://youtu.be/FIrid_7qDt4)

